
Our operating systems are incorrectly factored - shalabhc
https://eighty-twenty.org/2016/05/05/unix-is-incorrectly-factored
======
robotbikes
Not sure this rests at the core OS level. Text encoding certainly adds
complexities to many applications but I don't see how abstracting this to the
system level would really solve anything. Especially considering the fact that
this wouldn't happen across all platforms and thus would just be adding
another level of complexity in terms of supporting this specific extension.

